# Norwich based clubs



## Sittingduck (11 Jan 2022)

Hello

So, I have done the decent thinn and searched for historical posts on the matter but the info I found was a few years old and the main players seem to have been off CC for some time.

What experiences do the good people of CC have with Norwich based clubs? I have done a bit of digging and I know what people will say - go and try a ride with them and I will, nevertheless am curious to know your thoughts. I know there a handful and have probably narrowed it down to 2 or 3 based on meet point location which for me should be either in town or to the North or East side. Are there any members of either Iceni Velo, 53-11 or maybe Yorkies on here?

Any other I should consider that don’t base meet ups on the other side of the city, Eaton/Cringleford is too far to be honest.

cheers in advance,
SD


----------



## mjr (11 Jan 2022)

I'm well out west, plus I do not wear a hard hat so I have never looked closely at these: I've seen good things online from Norwich Family Cycling but I suspect I am far more laid back than you if you're even considering 53-11. I have heard of Iceni Velo. I also see interesting stuff online from the Fat Cat's club (that's basically in town, I guess?) and Wensum Valley out to the north west.


----------



## Goldenretriever (11 Jan 2022)

I've only experienced Wensum Valley as that's the nearest to me, only joined because my wife said everything I do is on my own. I enjoyed the more social slower rides, I could keep up on the faster rides but they're not for me. I found, especially on the smaller roads and lanes that it's not enjoyable in largish groups. I feel so much safer on my own or with maybe one other. Plus I prefer to stop when I want and not when told. Sorry if this isn't very helpful.


----------



## simongt (11 Jan 2022)

Our local, the Brewery Tap on Lawson Road has had a cycle club for some time and the ride always ends up at the pub - !  Might be worth a look.


----------



## Dayvo (11 Jan 2022)

There used to be a cycling club at UEA when I was there mid-late ‘90s.
Not sure if was exclusively for students and staff or if ‘friendly’ outsiders were allowed in.
Might be worth contacting them.

https://www.uea.su/opportunities/club/6903/


----------



## HLaB (11 Jan 2022)

Ive raced a few NorwichABC organised TT's, their faceboke page suggest s that its a friendly club https://www.norwichabc.co.uk/


----------



## ianrauk (12 Jan 2022)

Hey @Sittingduck 
i guessed you've relocated recently.


----------



## Sittingduck (12 Jan 2022)

ianrauk said:


> Hey @Sittingduck
> i guessed you've relocated recently.


Hi mate - yes we moved here mid lockdown but was taking a cycling break for about a year. Only back on the bike since the summer and it's a long road back. Moved out here for the famous Norfolk climbs!


----------



## HLaB (12 Jan 2022)

Sittingduck said:


> Hi mate - yes we moved here mid lockdown but was taking a cycling break for about a year. Only back on the bike since the summer and it's a long road back. Moved out here for the famous Norfolk climbs!


There's a cat eye somewhere on the A47, that's quite a challenge apparently


----------

